# Critter Nation homemade bedding guards



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I have two DCN cages and stainless steel Bass pans in which I use Aspen. I got the highest Bass pans available, that is the 3" ones...Anyway, I still get lots of Aspen on my floors...I'm happy I have epoxy floors and not carpet or it would be even more annoying...I know some people use plexiglass sheet to make their own guards...

1) what is the thickness of the plexiglass you use?

2) is there any persistent smells if the rats pee on it and with reasonable cleaning? How often do you clean them?

3) what did you use to cut the plexiglass sheet? Trying to see if I need to buy a specific tool to do it well.

4) do you attach the plexiglass to the back and sides of the cage or just tuck them behind the pans? Did you attach them to the doors so it doesn't fall out when you open the doors? 

Thank you


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I haven't used plexiglass yet. Here was the video I found that gave me the idea though-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orRToaqWyYQ

She just sets hers in.

I actually am just using cut out plastic from bins as I have alot of windows I cut out of bins lol 
It works amazingly well. The plastic is thin enough to go on the bars but also behind the tray. 
I've just zip tied them on but I think I will switch to bolts/washers sometime in the future. 

I just wipe them down when I clean the cage and haven't noticed any lingering smell. 

Before I was using coroplast, as i use it as a base of my guinea pig cage and it works really well. it worked ok in the rat cage but after a while it has to be replaced. Mostly from them climbing the bars and peeing down into/on it...yuck. 


Ill get a pic of my cage


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the video. That's what I was looking for. I have a Dremel so I can use that to get rid of potential sharp edges. I actually have an attachment that goes on the Dremel that could cut the plexiglass I think without sharp edges...will see. I'll get the plexiglass next week, tired of having Aspen on my floors. It get kicked around easily and I found some in my bedroom lol. Thanks again


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You would think that with the price I paid for the Bass pans I wouldn't have this problem, lol. I guess it should be at least 4" deep, 3" insn't enough to keep the Aspen in. I'm guessing that with a heavier type of bedding, 3" would be enough though. I'll try 5" plexiglass so it will give me an extra 2". I like Aspen so much though that it is worth it.


----------

